# PETA killing/kidnapping pets…?



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I've always heard that PETA was over the top but this takes it to a whole other level...
PETA Hires Lobbyist to Squash Bill That Would Restrain Their Pet Killing | Douglas Anthony Cooper

and even more disturbing is this article which claims they steal people's pets off their own property

Man claims PETA stole, killed family pet | WAVY-TV

If all this is true and nothing is being done about it, sounds like we have a very serious problem in our hands. I didn't know that one of their goals was to completely rid the earth of domesticated animals, how in the heck do they get so much money?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

astrovan2487 said:


> I've always heard that PETA was over the top but this takes it to a whole other level...
> PETA Hires Lobbyist to Squash Bill That Would Restrain Their Pet Killing*|*Douglas Anthony Cooper
> 
> and even more disturbing is this article which claims they steal people's pets off their own property
> ...


Horribly misinformed people that think PETA actually gives a hoot about saving/protecting animals. 

I can't tell you how many people I've met that remain blissfully unaware of the truth behind organizations like this. A lot of people tend not to look into the things they support, actually.. they just go off of public opinion which, as we all know, is easily swayed by propaganda from the crappy organizations themselves.

It's really sad. :/ so many people donate money to them with good intentions. If they'd only do their research, they could find a cause worth giving money to. One that actually helps animals, not hurts them.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Peta makes some ridiculously stupid decisions. They push some ridiculously stupid policy that are not good for dogs...

However all these accusations that they are breaking into people's homes and killing pets just dont compute or make sense...

It seems like angered people trolling PETA right back... Just like PETA trolls people who are buying from breeders as dog killers...

Its a media war out there...

The truth is somewhere in the middle..

PETA has lost the plot on many things... But I think some of those stories are manufactured.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They also put up a billboard near an AKC event recently. 








This is now on I-70 near the Denver Dog Show Venue
GENERAL PUBLIC PEOPLE - you must know this is CRAZY... if you give these people $$$ and you think you are helping dogs/animals you are NOT...
DOG PEOPLE - you better stop fighting each other and start forming a strong message and get it out there...
RESPONSIBLE DOG BREEDERS are just that they are responsible, they breed healthy dogs, they do not abandon them in rescues... 
PETA & HSUS - do not help or save animals


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> They also put up a billboard near an AKC event recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgusted... 

You would think that an organisation that facilitates some sort of minimum std. in breeding dogs for standardisation is necessary...

They are systematically trying to destroy everything the 'dog' represents.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

It's about time an actual PETA post is made vs. other posts that people turn into talking about PETA. Even when they had nothing to do with it in the first place. finally, go ahead and discuss the issues. I'll be reading with interest. Haha


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Lykoz said:


> Peta makes some ridiculously stupid decisions. They push some ridiculously stupid policy that are not good for dogs...
> 
> However all these accusations that they are breaking into people's homes and killing pets just dont compute or make sense...
> 
> ...


"PETA" isn't breaking into people's homes and stealing pets. But a few over-zealous people who are employed at various places? Absolutely. There are extremists in every group - even an already extreme group like PETA. 
Is it a national policy that PETA wants their employees to steal dogs from houses? Probably not. Is their actual policy extreme enough that some people might take it to what they see as the next logical step? Absolutely.

PETAs policy is to euthanize almost every dog that is turned into their shelters. Their goal is that pet ownership should be abolished. Their stated belief is that pets are being abused and tortured simply because they are owned by humans. Their stated belief is that all of those pets would be better off dead than living with humans (see their stats on rehoming vs euthanizing in their 'shelters'). Is it unbelievable that some zealots are going to take the next step and "save" the puppy that they see unattended in the front lawn? Or steal one from the porch of a home while it is unattended?

I haven't heard of them breaking into a home to steal a dog. All that I have heard are stories of a dog that was unattended and stolen.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> They also put up a billboard near an AKC event recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I had wolf shepherds, I was on a wolfdog forum for a few years (back when forums weren't so fancy, lol). The HSUS and PETA discussions were rampant then, and we all talked about warning the dog people of all the same things--that they are NOT friends of domesticated animals, they believe that ALL animals should be running free (I'd like to know where...). This was at least 20 years ago, and their agendas haven't changed at all, and they have probably sucked more of the public into donating.

Susan


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That billboard is horrible. Time for breeders to find ways to start pushing back. There are a lot of people out there who get that this is going too far, but are afraid to speak up. We have to make people feel safe to speak up and start to drown out the extremist...thereby weakening their support and $$$. IMO.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> That billboard is horrible. Time for breeders to find ways to start pushing back. There are a lot of people out there who get that this is going too far, but are afraid to speak up. We have to make people feel safe to speak up and start to drown out the extremist...thereby weakening their support and $$$. IMO.


I agree... 

This will never happen though without some sort of responsible breeder/pure bred dog.. association... AKC etc. comes to mind... But something different to that. adressing all prevalent topics... Including why are certain breeds being bred with terrible workability and health considerations... Etc.. (dont know exactly how to place their mission statement)

That takes on all issues including overpopulation and bad practises in a more responsible manner...

i.e. some sort of special protection for breeders placing dogs correctly.. And funding or effort to look after them if the owners negligently give them up...

Cover their assess completely so these people can shut up...

I would rather donate there. And to anyone who partners with such an institution to also help dogs from bad breeders... or dogs who came into the world from bad practises.

This post is a bit all over the place.  Have not quite completely defined what I am looking for...

Someone who puts correct information together and devises good plans and appropriation of funds could save a lot of dogs... Make conditions better... And make a decent amount of money whilst doing it...

Any dog professionals willing to start it up? 

PETA is big money... 

Basically all I am saying is this: Give us something better to support for social consciousness relating to dogs, with systematic solutions and a direction forward, and it will be worth your while.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Celebrities are also huge Peta supporters. Bob Barker is leaving his fortune to either Peta or HSUS. They throw huge money at these AR's. Because this is a 'family friendly board, I won't post this photo, but the link of Pink supporting Peta. https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...-pink-peta-naked-campaign-animals-fur;580;414
Pam Anderson and her boyfriend are also huge AR's 
Having non-profit status is ridiculous


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Ryan Gosling supports PETA too…there's no way all these people know the true agenda of PETA and support it. I mean I know the "general" public is usually ignorant and misinformed but all these people giving tons of money without really looking it to it? Basically all of these people donating them money either don't know what Peta's agenda is or they don't have pets. It is too bad there isn't a middle ground group that is against PETA, the only groups that try to band against them are usually hunting or large farming organizations which most would consider the exact opposite of PETA.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Double edged sword. Bob Barker supported the campaigns to stop whaling, which is a good thing IMO.

There's plenty of ways to help animals that is truly for a good cause, but yeah, the support often goes in the wrong direction.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lykoz,

Yup, it needs to be a multi-factoral push.

The AKC doesn't seem to be able to get out of it's own way on this because of split loyalties. On the one hand they _try_ to support responsible breeders on the other hand they really don't have the will to enforce standards. Every time a puppy mill with dozens or more of AKC registered dogs gets busted they get a black eye. It's all over the news, shared on facebook.

Partly due to the fact that registrations = $$$ to them. Yet they should be at the forefront of this, I think their misplaced priorities are back firing on them.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

astrovan2487 said:


> Ryan Gosling supports PETA too…there's no way all these people know the true agenda of PETA and support it. I mean I know the "general" public is usually ignorant and misinformed but all these people giving tons of money without really looking it to it? Basically all of these people donating them money either don't know what Peta's agenda is or they don't have pets. It is too bad there isn't a middle ground group that is against PETA, the only groups that try to band against them are usually hunting or large farming organizations which most would consider the exact opposite of PETA.


You had me AT Ryan Gosling :wub:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

PETA doesn't want people to own animals. They think animals that have been tamed and/or domesticated by people should be euthanized for their own good. That is what they stand for. So yes, killing animals and stealing animals from people is part of their agenda, because no matter how well an animal is being cared for, if it's being cared for by a human, they are against it. It is crazy how such an extremist group became so popular.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Are they nuts? They want animals running free? So, where? AND animals dying of desease, malnutrition and exposure is ok?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Breeders do not have the money to fight PETA effectively. AKC bands breeders together, but it is really limited what they can accomplish because ALL their money comes from breeders and people who show dogs. No Hollywood big shots are leaving their fortunes to the AKC. If we could find a dozen or so people who have that kind of money to donate earmarked for lobbyists against PETA, then maybe.

But the AKC is more than just an organization to defeat bad legislation and to counter the negative perception of purebred dogs that AR groups like PETA are forewarding. For your litter application fee, they are still keeping a registry and having standards, and training judges, and they do some inspections, but mostly, the money for shows goes back to individual clubs with only a few dollars per entry going to the AKC, and then registrations. The AKC does quite a bit for what they are, and what they have to work with.

It is dog people and cat people and bird people and fish people, pet people and farmers and ranchers, and hunters -- all need to get together and out PETA for what it is. Everyone I know considers PETA an extremist group. But those that know what and who they are, just poo-poo them believing everyone knows they're nuts, and do not see that what they are effective at is changing attitudes, and with all the money they are willed or given, under false pretenses or true pretenses -- we are going to lobby to try and eliminate the fur trade, etc., they can encourage congressmen to put forth legislation that looks ok on the surface, but is crazy when picked apart. And since congressmen are not breeders, and not well-versed in the problems associated with breeding, they simply aren't going to see the problems. 

Some people will give to PETA because they see photos or footage of animals being abused for one industry or another and they want to help. The vast majority of people who want to help are not bad people. They aren't going to get naked for PETA either though. But their money does gather together into a pool that keeps PETA strong. 

I did hear that HSUS finally lost its charity-designation. Maybe things are moving in a good direction.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh and releasing or poisoning show dogs fits right in with PETA, because those dogs stand for everything they hate, and are likely to be bred. So the ends justify the means. And killing these dogs, or causing them to be killed on the road is much better than releasing a mere pet from its bondage to humans.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok. WARNING! WARNING!! Here comes stupid.....

I had no idea that PETA was this far out of whack. Call me really stupid. 

I think of PETA as probably most of the population thinks of PETA- hugging whales and stopping ocean pollution, etc. etc. Good and heartwarming principles right? Take a poll of just regular folks going about their daily lives and I bet a good number would describe PETA closer to my perception than what you all are describing. Now, I am not saying I haven't heard of a few over the top stunts but let's face it, most organizations have over the top idiots and as a whole, it's probably common place to just consider that and still keep our warm and fuzzy feeling about an organization.

So--- here's my point. 

You guys have just given me a whole different view of PETA with only a couple of posts and no one spent a dime. I don't think I'm that different from other people in the world so my thought is that IF people really wanted to share some of the dirty deeds done by or organized by or proposed by PETA, the internet is basically free of charge. I don't think spilling the beans on PETA requires some group like AKC or similar. I think if someone or someones got serious and provided an email outline with INDISPUTABLE FACTS and made that email outline available to be forwarded on by people like you to people like me, it wouldn't take long before PETA would feel a dent in their pocketbook.

On the other hand, maybe I am the only person on this planet that had no idea.

Going back to our cave I guess,
Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Ok. WARNING! WARNING!! Here comes stupid.....
> 
> I had no idea that PETA was this far out of whack. Call me really stupid.
> 
> ...


No you are definitely not naive in any way. They are pushing messages in mass market. Often noble messages.

The fortunate thing for somebody like you they can piece together that they are also doing some ridiculous things...

Many other people could view this thread and roll their eyes... And buy into all of it.. Including the "Buy a dog - kill a dog" mentality.

Shock marketing/combination of noble and flawed strategies can easily create people without much dog experience for example.. Or 'adopt only' dog owners. (Not saying thats bad, just trying to make a point) into believing what PETA says on all matters...

I mean they are saving the whales? They are pushing abandoned dogs about to die against buying/breeding and bringing more dogs into the world.. Why would they be wrong about dogs? etc..
It's not as obvious as people of a GSD forum would like to think. (Who can often see through it easier).


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> Are they nuts? They want animals running free? So, where? AND animals dying of desease, malnutrition and exposure is ok?


Yes, I do think they are nuts. No, I don't think they want pets running free. It is my understanding that PETA believes that all pets would be better off dead than living with people caring for them.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Poking my nose out of our cave again.

I would really like some substantiated proof of the true PETA philosophy. I am not referring to a one time out-of-bounds radical action by a single member. I'd like to be able to forward this to others that may also live in caves.

BTW- regarding the billboard. I have a true story about a "Pet Pee-Pee" billboard ad in our neighborhood shopping center. You may be familiar with it-shows a dog lifting his leg and goes on to hype their carpet cleaning services. It was erected not only in the same parking lot but right in front of our local Publix supermarket. The thing seemed monsterous particularly when you're driving directly under it. Anyway, lots of locals talked about the subject and particularly the placement of it. Well, within 3 weeks, the billboard was changed out. 

All it took was enough people contacting the owner of the shopping center. Somehow, it was not so intimidating have the cute Geico gecko overhead vs a dog peeing on your head.

Get enough people to complain about the PETA billboard and you may get it removed. Billboard companies rarely own the land they are erected on.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have found some fascinating information on the founder Ingrid Newkirk. Just do a google search, some amazing things written about her and lots of interviews have been done. 

One quote I found was...... "In the end, I think it would be lovely if we stopped this whole notion of pets altogether," said Ingrid Newkirk to _Newsday_ in 1988. She did not make it entirely clear that by "stopping" she intended mass murder.

Reading further it appears she feels death is better than living..... including people! 

Here is a link that lays out her will, she leaves her body to PETA, but suggests they Bar B Q her body, make leather from her skin, send body parts to different organizations.......

Ingrid Newkirk's Unique Will | Features | PETA

I doubt if anyone from the organization would admit to stealing animals, although I do remember reading about PETA employees being caught with animals and a medical bag equippted with all the necessary items to euthanize an animal. Quite a lot of information on the web, never know what is true of course unless the work is sited. Fascinating reading, none the less............
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Ingrid_Newkirk


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

www.petakillsanimals.com is just one site filled with info... WARNING... You may want to have an empty stomach...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Just playing devil's advocate, because we all need to question where our sources come from. What is the mission behind PETA, and what is the mission/who is behind the PETA kills website. Turns out it is the CCF.

"One of these groups is the disingenuously named Center for Consumer Freedom (CCF), which is run by lobbyist Richard Berman and is funded by KFC, Outback Steakhouse, Philip Morris, cattle ranchers, and other companies who cruelly kill millions of healthy animals every year—and who bring them into this world just to kill them. The CCF devotes considerable manpower, time, and money in an attempt to make people who care about animals believe false and misleading information about PETA's work."

This was a quote I took from the PETA website. PETA is obviously biased and is trying to defend themselves. My point though is, this PETA kills website is obviously biased too, and we need to find out WHO is putting this information out there on either side of the coin. The best thing for us to do is to come to our own conclusion, and not be clouded by propaganda, as many of you have been able to come to your own decisions. I do admit, I have known about Ingrid's will for some time and it is bizarro. Some of the things PETA does are head scratchers, like trying to start a animal right's supported porn website. Like WHY? Hahah.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Just playing devil's advocate, because we all need to question where our sources come from. What is the mission behind PETA, and what is the mission/who is behind the PETA kills website. Turns out it is the CCF.
> 
> "One of these groups is the disingenuously named Center for Consumer Freedom (CCF), which is run by lobbyist Richard Berman and is funded by KFC, Outback Steakhouse, Philip Morris, cattle ranchers, and other companies who cruelly kill millions of healthy animals every year—and who bring them into this world just to kill them. The CCF devotes considerable manpower, time, and money in an attempt to make people who care about animals believe false and misleading information about PETA's work."
> 
> This was a quote I took from the PETA website. PETA is obviously biased and is trying to defend themselves. My point though is, this PETA kills website is obviously biased too, and we need to find out WHO is putting this information out there on either side of the coin. The best thing for us to do is to come to our own conclusion, and not be clouded by propaganda, as many of you have been able to come to your own decisions. I do admit, I have known about Ingrid's will for some time and it is bizarro. Some of the things PETA does are head scratchers, like trying to start a animal right's supported porn website. Like WHY? Hahah.


Always nice to play devils advocate. Always makes for more intelligent discussion.
But here is my reply to that:
Well I couldn't care less for speculation that peta kills stuff anyways...

They lost me simply on this, and other similar rubbish:
Pet has clearly advertised on their OWN website... And on their OWN funding.. Buy a dog... Kill a dog... They stand for that... 
Anyone with any common sense will realise that the dog is all about selective breeding... Without it we would just have wolves..

Also as other users have posted they don't believe in pets at all... I could not care less personally what they say about hamsters and goldfish...

But for me and thousands of others the dog has enriched their lives... And is one of the species (from the wolf) which has managed to evolve and survive becoming extinct, due to human aided evolution. 
Some of the wolves that followed the first humans, did it by choice... So they also decided to get into that partnership. We and them are both better off for it...

They want to abolish the dog completely? (Dont care how... weather it is killing... Or Neutering... Or campaigning against good breeders...) 

Well sorry... They can go get $£%%ed

Any further evidence is an attempt to throw them off the proverbial cliff..

We believe in Pet ownership.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, it is important to come to our own conclusion. We have to think freely and independently of what PETA is marketing, or what this PETAkills website is saying. We can not just take people's word for it. We must do our own research, come to our own conclusions, trust our instinct. I think in a utopia. Society it would be great if humans and animals could be free and happy and coexist peacefully, but that is unrealistic. Canine companions have enriched my life, and what's more, I have saved them from death by rescuing and bringing them into my home. I don't feel the need to "collect" pets just to make myself feel better. I do however think it is a beautiful thing when you can rescue an animal in need and they rescue you right back. If PETA says that even this is wrong, then I humbly disagree. All I know is I am going to do what. I do what I want and feel is right for me, and everyone else, and every other organization saying otherwise can go to ****.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the first sentence:

Animal Rights Uncompromised: 'Pets' | Uncompromising Stands on Animal Rights | About PETA | PETA

"We at PETA very much love the animal companions who share our homes, but we believe that it would have been in the animals’ best interests if the institution of “pet keeping”—i.e., breeding animals to be kept and regarded as “pets”—never existed."

Also personally I think you have to either not be very involved in animals and/or the internet to not know what PETA truly stands for.

They've definitely sugarcoated this in recent years as people have been catching on. I remember their website quite bluntly stating they did not believe in any sort of animal ownership.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also, they have willingly released their statistics. The only excuse they offer is that other shelters won't take in dogs that need to be euthanized so they can call themselves 'no-kill' shelters, so PETA does it instead. But that doesn't make sense because even high-kill shelters who take in EVERYTHING don't have terrible statistics like them.

PETA admits their statistics are true. PETA admits they don't agree with pet ownership. What other sources do you need when it's coming straight from the horse's mouth?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


>


Sorry for the triple post, but this billboard is stupid for a million reasons. It assumes that people don't want specific dogs, they want just any dog. That's like saying "Oh well I really want a husband with these specific qualities but if one isn't available I'll just marry any guy."

If I can't find a dog with the qualities I want, whether it's from a breeder or a shelter, I'm not going to get a dog. 10+ years is a long time to spend with an animal that has qualities you don't like.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Some good news about PETA 
PETA's Killing Machine Loses in Landslide 95-2 Vote in Virginia | Douglas Anthony Cooper
Looks like they can't operate as a "shelter" anymore in Virginia unless they actually try to adopt some of their animals and not just kill all of them. I wonder if they'll change their headquarters location to a different state now?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> Sorry for the triple post, but this billboard is stupid for a million reasons. It assumes that people don't want specific dogs, they want just any dog. That's like saying "Oh well I really want a husband with these specific qualities but if one isn't available I'll just marry any guy."
> 
> If I can't find a dog with the qualities I want, whether it's from a breeder or a shelter, I'm not going to get a dog. 10+ years is a long time to spend with an animal that has qualities you don't like.


I'm with you. It's dumb for so many reasons, and it's gotten to the point where I'm completely done taking you (general) seriously if I hear you tell me that buying a breeder dog kills a shelter dog. Over the last two years, pro-rescue people have, as a collective, basically made me no longer see rescue as a positive thing. Too many people who seem to think I owe it to them to listen to them denigrate my choices. (I'm fine with them judging me, just do it somewhere else where I don't have to take time out of my day to pretend I care about their opinion.)


----------

